# What do you think about these?



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

OK. So I got to the country today and found that the logs in the dump area were too far gone and way too hard to get to. So I talked to my Uncle-n-law (?) and he showed me some other stuff. 

Ash standing - struck by lightining 30"+, 2 pecan on ground, pecan - struck by lighting 5 into 1 about 5-6 ft across the widest point, a few shorties (ash ?) laying around and a pile someone dumped off. 

In the dumped off pile there were a couple of logs with brownish-red heartwood and light/white sapwood. Not sure what kinda tree it is. 

Will add the other pics next.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

the other pics


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh yea, I also have my Uncle-n-law (Gene), who you see in the one pic, letting me know of any other trees that fall or need fallin. Hes not gonna throw them into the pile until I get to look at them.

There are also some large cottonwoods (poplar I guess) on the property, but they are still going good. Im not going to cut down anything unless it needs it.

The other question I have is: any idea how to get that large pecan (5 into 1) cut down? I would really like to see that crotch laughing: no pun intended), but it is short and very wide.

Thanks.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Chippin-in said:


> In the dumped off pile there were a couple of logs with brownish-red heartwood and light/white sapwood. Not sure what kinda tree it is.


Those could be pecan also, but from what I am seeing in the pictures it's hard to tell.

I think the crotch on that standing ash should be cool, you can see the way the bark is different, that usually indicates figured wood below.




.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep your fingers crossed on the crotch wood Ash. Looks like a pretty good split above it and if the split below where the bark is pealed off ties into the one above I suspect it will come apart while drying.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

The multitrunked pecan looks like it would make some pretty sweet cookies if you have a 6' bar and a chainsaw that can run it, and can get it to dry without exploding from so many piths. The standing ash looks like it would come apart when drying, may have a double heart from two trees growing together. Could make a pretty cool table top with butterflies holding it together, though.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

In your last picture of the dump pile, the log in the center that has split struck me as being a mulberry. Not sure of course.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep, I think mulberry is a good call. It would be yellow fresh cut, but that darker color after it sees some weather/sun.




.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You'll get some nice stuff out all of it I bet. Even when a tree has plenty of defects, if you're careful and attentive while drying it, you rarely have a total loss. After a while you'll be able to tell which ones you don't want to gamble on and those total losses will become even fewer.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, I was thinkin they might be pretty good (even though I dont know alot about wood)

The top right pic in post #2, is that hackberry?

Jeffry3. OK, so I dont have a large chainsaw, any other ideas about gettin cookies out of this? 

Dig it up and take it somewhere :blink:? Pay someone to cut it while its in the ground? (not cost effective, I think). Use a small chainsaw and try to cut as straight as possible around the stump (set up a guide of some sort?)

Is the Mulberry worth cutting?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Chippin-in said:


> Is the Mulberry worth cutting?


...maybe not that busted up one, but mulberry is cool wood...the busted one is great for BBQ :yes: .







.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Chippin-in said:


> Jeffry3. OK, so I dont have a large chainsaw, any other ideas about gettin cookies out of this?
> 
> Dig it up and take it somewhere :blink:? Pay someone to cut it while its in the ground? (not cost effective, I think). Use a small chainsaw and try to cut as straight as possible around the stump (set up a guide of some sort?)


If it is 5-6 feet, you would still need a chainsaw with an over 30" bar to cut all the way to the center. First, I would check to see if it is rotten in the middle. It definitely could be since it looks like a bunch of stump sprouts grown together. There could be the rotten remnant of the parent tree's stump in the center. Next, I would save it for last and work on that pile of logs and the downed pecans. Trees already on the ground, especially cut up ones, are so much easier to work with:yes:.

And mulberry makes pretty lumber that makes a nice change from the usual oak, mesquite, or pecan/hickory flavor when smoking meats.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

OK. Thanks. Now another question.

Ive been saving my $$ to get a planer (prolly the SC bench top), however after seeing the resaw jig/sled posted by Dudeman555, I have thought about getting a bandsaw first to cut up smaller logs. 

Ive been looking at the Grizzly 555 14" 1hp $570 or so shipped with the 6" riser kit to allow for a 12" cut. Also looking at the 513 17" 2hp Polar Bear series on sale for $792 shipped (already has 12" cut capability). My question is: will the 1hp be enough to do the cuts I want? Or should I opt for the 2hp to be sure? I know I should get the most I can afford, but that puts me behind more on getting the planer.

I figure I would build a larger sled to cut logs in the 4-6 ft range. I will also ask Dudeman555 his opinion as well, just thought I would throw this out there. 

Any other points I should know about on my idea of cutting the logs in the 4-6 ft range (too small?) 

I contacted a guy who has a mobile sawmill (decent price) to come out and cut, but I figure I can save even more $$ if I did it myself.

There is also the thought that while letting the wood air dry, I can be saving money for the planer.

My problem is I want everything NOW.


----------

